# Been awhile...



## secuono (Sep 6, 2014)

Not really sure when I stopped coming here, forgot this place was even here until earlier today. whoopsies. So I guess I'll assume it's been a good while with most of the recent happenings unknown.

Had three annoying goats, rehomed them.

Had PB pigs, saddly rehomed them and now I want Mr. Porker back.

Had chickens, ducks and guinea fowl and rehomed them all. Turned part of their old yard into a dog yard and the shed/coop into the dog's house with a section for storage as well. We're trying to take back the house for humans so we can properly fix up this black-hole of a house!!

Had rabbits and sold them all off, something I had been considering on and off for a very long time. Finally had great stock, growing perfect, excellent health, lovely standards and all, but they had to go. Have some cages still left for anyone in the area looking for some.

Finally caught all 45 baby Koi from 2013 that I wasn't able to catch this spring nor last fall. I had caught 33 in the spring, but these 45 others managed to elude capture! No 2014 babies, the 2013 ones ate em all up! I'm now down to my two Goldfish and seven Koi, all have names. I added a bog this spring, it's now very well growing and I hate that fall is almost here!! Very pale yellow/white Koi (_Ghost_), the very dark Chagoi-looking Koi (_Shadow_), rescue Shubunkin (_Shubby_), red/black Fantail (_Cupcake_), yellow Butterfly Koi (_Banana_), gold/orange butterfly Koi (_Cheetos_), grey/green butterfly Koi (_Emerald_), red Koi (_Firecracker_) and the black/white momma Koi (_Diamond Glitters_).

I have a fourth horse, a second miniature.

I added four new RR sheep, sold all the 2014 lambs other than one ewe, making my breeding herd a total of 10, two rams and eight ewes. I'll be separating pastures into two this month for the breeding season. Billy will be in with Lolla, Blanka & Cotton Candy. Bouncy will be in with Shelly, Lambee, Chocolate, Vanilla & Periwinkle. I'll hopefully be able to keep all the ewe lambs from 2015 that Billy sires, since I need to grow the flock and also have that mixed blood. Other day I realized there's five black and five white sheep, haha. More info on that can be found on my website.

I had a bit of a guinea pig explosion, had nearly 50 of them!! Sold all but six a couple weeks ago. Looking for good pet homes for these last ones. They were excellent breeders and grass mowers. No biting, no kicking, no digging, almost no birthing and growing issues. Massively different than trying to raise evil rabbits!!

Have four birds, two Conures and two Budgies. Trying to rehome the two budgies.

Bought a new cabinet for my nerdiness and placed all my systems in it. Then found a place to buy more for cheap and that has gotten a little away from DH and I the last few days...whoopsies!

Have more time on my hands, but still more grass than I care to mow! Half the front yard I mulched, no more grass, whoooo!! Other half I still need to get to. Yard is too small and lumpy to be dragging the push mower around every week.

And finally, pictures!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome back!  That's a lot of changes.  Your fish are beautiful.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Secuono!

I'm sorta back too.  Love the pics.  I hear ya about guinea pigs being easier than rabbits. Do you make money on the koi?


----------



## secuono (Sep 6, 2014)

Sell the babies for $1 per inch, so if they grow to 6in it's $6. But with 100+ of them, I try to sell them as soon as I can catch them. Don't make much off them, just need them out of the pond so my adults can eat and not have all their food stolen by the much faster and sneaky little koi.


----------

